# Bigger Muff Not Working



## AngelRiot (Jul 31, 2020)

I just built the bigger muff version of the muffin fuzz pcb and it is not making a single sound once engaged. I purchased the right transistors I believe (2n706a), maybe the orientation is wrong on my part?

The transistor i purchased is from Mouser Electronics:  610-2n706a PBFREE Central Semi Bipolar Transistor BJT NPN


----------



## okstateblues (Jul 31, 2020)

Were the parts that were left out intentional? I haven't built this circuit before and am curious. Can you take a clean photo of the backside of the board for the group?


----------



## Robert (Jul 31, 2020)

AngelRiot said:


> I purchased the right transistors I believe (2n706a), maybe the orientation is wrong on my part?



I believe you need to turn them around.   The emitter (metal tab) should be on the left.


----------



## AngelRiot (Aug 1, 2020)

Robert said:


> I believe you need to turn them around.   The emitter (metal tab) should be on the left.


I'll be doing this right now, thank you for your help


----------



## Euphoric Guitars (Dec 6, 2020)

AngelRiot said:


> I'll be doing this right now, thank you for your help


Did Turning them around work?  How would I know which way that emitter tab is supposed to go w/o this great forum?


okstateblues said:


> Were the parts that were left out intentional? I haven't built this circuit before and am curious. Can you take a clean photo of the backside of the board for the group?


Yes this circuit has some omitted parts. When you build the Bigger Muffin.


----------

